# Cwc Case Markings Mechanical Standard



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

i am looking at a cwc mechanical ,and its case at the rear is different to my 78 ,it is flat and although the markings are present 99 and codes ,there is no date.Was there different cases for the mechanicals and should it be dated.The case shape is correct but the back looks different.Can anyone shed light on this type and it is military marked.Could it be a crossover to the quartz versions.thanks and sorry i have no picture.ianb.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Have a look at the Silvermanâ€™s UK site in London then click the link to CWC. They got some advice on markings etc. :yes:


----------



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

thanks lucky watch,not seen one like this,and want to learn.regards.iam


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

A picture front and back would help. :yes:


----------



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

it is ident to a cwc mech. but back is flat and removable.ebay schoolteach 69.It has pheon w10 6645 99,and i want it have a look through cwc and you will find it,i just want to try and win it because it is different and dont want to bid agaist forum members,take a look and be grateful for any input.thanks.ian


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I cant find it. Some dodgey CWC stuff for sale. PM me a link. :yes:


----------



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

sorry luckywatch i am not allowed to pm you,and the watch sold for105 a bargain if it was right and i feel it may have been,it was marked 6645 99pheon at 3 o clock no date but 269 at the bottom.I think it was a last model cwc mechanical and the back could be removed.Im over it got an airforce 78 mechanical.thanks for your time.If you are about will be grateful for advice,i have my eye on a cyma but needs new hands and a service,its a lot of money to me would you buy a none worker.best regards.ian.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

There are loads of watches out there. I probably wouldnâ€™t buy a none runner unless it was cheap. To take on a project, knowing it would cost a lot, then it would have to be a grail watch. We have probably all got one.


----------



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

watch is. www cyma 160 ,needs work but not the worst i have seen,is this a grail watch or run for cover,sorry to mither but have missed 5 dds and all 300-600.regards.iaj


----------

